# Ultegra Di2 Crash Saver



## mattdman (Jun 1, 2009)

Hi folks, I recently crashed. The crash saver on my Ui2 was activated and I managed to deactivate it by pushing the button on the control junction for 5 sec and started pedaling, the rear derailleur managed to shift the entire cogs from largest cog to smallest and returned to the largest cog. But after that, the rear derailleur doesn't shift at all. Anyone has the similar experience or solution to this problem? 

Cheers!


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Matt...I've got the older DA Di2. Hopefully the crash mode in your "modern" Ultegra Di2 will be similar.

What I would do is: check to see if you have a loose wire. Then go back into crash recovery mode and let the system do it's thing. It should automatically leave crash mode once it cycles through the cassette.

If that fails...off to an LBS that has an Ultegra Di2 system checker to trace down the fault.

Best of luck...


----------



## Wheelman55 (Jul 10, 2009)

Matt...I've got the older DA Di2. Hopefully the crash mode in your "modern" Ultegra Di2 will be similar.

What I would do is: check to see if you have a loose wire. Then go back into crash recovery mode and let the system do it's thing. It should automatically leave crash mode once it cycles through the cassette.

If that fails...off to an LBS that has an Ultegra Di2 system checker to trace down the fault.

Best of luck...


----------



## bghill (Apr 5, 2010)

What is this crash mode you speak of? I'm a SRAM guy and not very familiar with any electronic shifting.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

mattdman said:


> Hi folks, I recently crashed. The crash saver on my Ui2 was activated and I managed to deactivate it by pushing the button on the control junction for 5 sec and started pedaling, the rear derailleur managed to shift the entire cogs from largest cog to smallest and returned to the largest cog. But after that, the rear derailleur doesn't shift at all. Anyone has the similar experience or solution to this problem?
> 
> Cheers!


Have you tried pulling the battery? That might reset the system.


----------



## Jett (Mar 21, 2004)

bghill said:


> What is this crash mode you speak of? I'm a SRAM guy and not very familiar with any electronic shifting.


During a crash the rear derailleur motor disengages to minimize damage. It can be reset via the button on junction A.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

pulling the battery off has always worked for me


----------



## Liv2ride (Feb 9, 2012)

This is what is written in the dealer instruction manual. Hope this helps.

"Protection function * Rotate the front chainwheel while restoring operation after the protection function has been activated. If the bicycle receives a strong impact, the protection function operates and the connection between the motor and the link is momentarily severed so that the rear derailleur will no longer operate. This is done in order to protect the system at times such as if the bicycle falls over. If this happens, press the rear derailleur adjustment button on junction (A) of the SM-EW67-A-E for 5 seconds or more. This will restore the connection between the motor and the link and clear the protection function for the rear derailleur. If the connection is not restored, push/pull the cage sideways or move it forward and backward by hand. Operate the shifting switches to check that the connection has been restored"


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

mattdman said:


> Hi folks, I recently crashed. The crash saver on my Ui2 was activated and I managed to deactivate it by pushing the button on the control junction for 5 sec and started pedaling, the rear derailleur managed to shift the entire cogs from largest cog to smallest and returned to the largest cog. But after that, the rear derailleur doesn't shift at all. Anyone has the similar experience or solution to this problem?
> 
> Cheers!


I am in the same situation. Anyone know what the OP did to get his system working again? I have pulled the battery and hope that does it. It acts as if the rear shift switches are not working. They click, but no shift. Bike is not damaged in any way, just fell over while leaned against a tree.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Took bike to LBS today. They found a loose wire on the right shift switches. Fixed the connection and all is well.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

ohiorick said:


> Took bike to LBS today. They found a loose wire on the right shift switches. Fixed the connection and all is well.


Glad you're up and running. Has to be maddening.

I like new gadgets. The latest-and-greatest always draws my eye. But...

Mark this sort of thing down as yet another reason I'm perfectly happy with my mechanical systems for now. Needing an electronic troubleshooting at the shop because a bike fell over...

I've 'index' shifted, courtesy of a stick slid up and down the downtube under the cable. I've picked the gear I wanted and locked it into place, tying the cable under a bottle boss. A piece of (anything) shoved into the derailleur parallelogram have brought many a tourist to the next town with a bike shop.

Some of those, or equivalents, might still be available to e-shifters. None of them became necessary by a bike falling over. And heaven forbid the one that came loose was on an internal junction box.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Dan,
I love the new electronic shifting, but I have to agree with you. I called Shimano today and asked if there is any way to by-pass the "crash mode". There is not any way to get past it. So, if you crash, or fall down, you have to do a reset on the system and that requires you to turn the cranks and allow the system to cycle through all the gears on the rear cassette, or the system will not shift. This may not be an easy task in the middle of a race. I have a a lot of bikes with cable shifting and I may only ever have this one with electronic shifting.


----------



## danl1 (Jul 23, 2005)

ohiorick said:


> Dan,
> I love the new electronic shifting, but I have to agree with you. I called Shimano today and asked if there is any way to by-pass the "crash mode". There is not any way to get past it. So, if you crash, or fall down, you have to do a reset on the system and that requires you to turn the cranks and allow the system to cycle through all the gears on the rear cassette, or the system will not shift. This may not be an easy task in the middle of a race. I have a a lot of bikes with cable shifting and I may only ever have this one with electronic shifting.


Yeah... I'd hope and expect that over time, they'll work out a way that you can manage crash recovery while underway, even if that ends up including the electronic equivalent of a barrel adjuster.

Though in cases like yours, there's not much to be done for it. It's one thing if things are tweaked out of alignment, quite another if the controls aren't talking to the brains. Most simple falls shouldn't initiate crash mode - practically, that should only happen if the RD gets slammed into the ground and the link disengages. Yours 'shouldn't' have happened, but practically speaking, will from time to time unless bike builds start to involve soldering.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I just read about the Protection Function a few days ago in a copy of Cycling+. I was a bit surprised as I had not seen it mentioned before in Di2 articles or Shimano promotional text. By contrast, Campagnolo mentions their system on their web site and it was discussed in Bicycling last year in the system introduction article. It was also inadvertently tested during that time as one of the journalists fell and needed to recouple the system.

However, it sounds like the Di2 and EPS systems work differently. EPS ad text has also said that you can use the decoupling feature if you have a complete power failure. I believe you move the rear derailleur by hand to shift. So, what can you do with Di2 when there is a power failure?


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

Flat lander,
When the Ultegra battery gets low, the system stops shifting the front der, as it continues to get lower, it stops shifting the rear and will stay in the last position it was in. Battery life seems to be very good, but the crash mode is going to be a pain.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

I should have said total electronic failure such that the system would not shift by itself. Total electronic failure would not necessarily be battery failure. It could be electronics hardware failure.

So, the question is can you disengage the rear derailleur from its drive, move it manually to a different gear and then re-engage? Do you need the electronics working in order to re-engage? Note that I said re-engage and not determine the extents of its travel. When the electronics are working, the program sweeps the derailleur from one extent to the other to re-determine its limits. All I'm talking about is re-engaging the drive so that the derailleur is not free to move.


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

as far as I know if there is no power for the DI2 , here is no shifting. There is no way that I know to position the shift to the gear of your choice if there is no power. Its going to be in the last gear selection it was in as the power went away and stay there until there is power restored. It would be nice if one could select a gear manually and keep going, but there is never a mention of that in any of the documentation .


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

This is what I was using as a comparison:

Campagnolo EPS - ELECTRONIC POWER SHIFT / FEATURES & TECH - RIDE BACK HOME

*RIDE BACK HOME function *

*The uncoupling mechanism* of the rear derailleur is useful if the battery runs out «on the road». If this happens, there is a procedure called RIDE BACK HOME that allows you to manually «uncouple» the rear derailleur to position it on the required sprocket.
Once you are «back home» remember to couple the rear derailleur back on and charge the battery

From what I gather, it sounds like the two functions share some similarities, but the EPS system goes further...


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

I love Campy stuff. Looks like they have really covered all the issues. But 
Price would be a big factor. I have a Ultegra DI2 equipped carbon frame with Zipp 303 wheels and tubular tires for less than Campy charges for their electronic group. So, you get what you pay for , but Campy is out of my price range on this one. I am sure as time goes on, the price will drop and the features and quality will go up.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Big myth. Back during the Spring, a couple of places in the UK had Record EPS cheaper than Dura-Ace Di2. The UK seems to be a better comparison as there's something weird in the way Campagnolo parts are priced in the US. Pricing in the UK is much closer.


----------



## apsldniman (Aug 17, 2012)

Anyone has the similar experience or solution to this problem? Cheers!


----------



## ohiorick (May 29, 2010)

apsldniman said:


> Anyone has the similar experience or solution to this problem? Cheers!


Are you asking about the not shifting after a crash reset? If so, mine turned out to be a loose wire on the right shift switches. Do not know what the solution was for the original poster in this thread.


----------



## lmathers (Nov 29, 2012)

apsldniman said:


> Anyone has the similar experience or solution to this problem? Cheers!


Hi All, 

I've registered just to post on this thread, because it's the only thing I could find that actually helped. 

On the weekend just past, I was 10km a 40km bike leg of a triathlon. I _didn't_ crash and hadn't crashed at all previously (the bike is 2 months old) but suddenly the Di2 stopped working. I could shift at the front, but not at the rear, leaving me effectively with two gears (still managed to finish!!). 

I put it down to a flat battery and cursed my stupidity at not having charged it fully prior to the race, however it wasn't until I got home and checked the bike over that I realised the battery was fine and still had plenty of juice. 

I went through the process of resetting the "crash protection" thinking that would fix the problem but it didn't. 

It was only until I stumbled across this thread that I really checked the bike and cables over to see if I could find out what was wrong. 

I had exactly the same problem as ohiorick. Only after pulling back the rubber cover on the right shifter did I discover that the cable had "disconnected" from the shifter. I missed it the first time I looked, but it wasn't until I pulled on the cable that I realised it had "popped out" from the socket into which it normally connects. 

It took a bit of fiddling, but I managed to pop it back into its socket and that immediately bought life back to the rear derailleur. 

It's almost as if the cable that connects to the right shifter is a centimetre or two too short (southern hemisphere here - so centimetres for me!), so that if the shifter and hood is pushed to the left or right as can sometimes happen, the connection will pop out. 

Anyway - I just wanted to post because without this thread I probably wouldn't have found the problem and instead would have ended up spending a few dollars at the bike shop. Not that I won't spend it anyway, most likely on more kit!

Cheers all!


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

So you need a diagnostic computer to diagnose drivetrain issues?! The future is here friends whether you like it or not!


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Sheepo said:


> So you need a diagnostic computer to diagnose drivetrain issues?! The future is here friends whether you like it or not!


Diagnostics are built into the Campagnolo EPS System:

*ON BOARD DIAGNOSTIC *

The EPS system is capable of automatically detecting a whole range of malfunctions.
If a malfunction is detected, the EPS system turns on an *RGB led* located on the power unit.
Depending on the area where the malfunction has been detected the led takes on different colours, as per the table below.

http://eps.campagnolo.com/en/technologies/on-board-diagnostic


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

Sheepo said:


> So you need a diagnostic computer to diagnose drivetrain issues?! The future is here friends whether you like it or not!


Sad, but true.
But....before a guy goes breaking out the laptop...check your connections first, just like you'd check your cables first on a regular drive train.

I just bought a Di2 bike...and bought the software also. I hate not being able to fix things myself...especially on a Saturday night before a race.


----------



## aclinjury (Sep 12, 2011)

Sheepo said:


> So you need a diagnostic computer to diagnose drivetrain issues?! The future is here friends whether you like it or not!


Not to worry, soon there will be an iPhone app capable of hooking up to the electronic brain to diagnose anything from a simple fall to hard bomb dive washout. Wireless shifting via iPhone is also in the work (via Bluetooth). Soon too you will be able to shift wireless and check your Facebook status at the same time. Sweet!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

aclinjury said:


> Not to worry, soon there will be an iPhone app capable of hooking up to the electronic brain to diagnose anything from a simple fall to hard bomb dive washout. Wireless shifting via iPhone is also in the work (via Bluetooth). Soon too you will be able to shift wireless and check your Facebook status at the same time. Sweet!


Don't forget the Strava whoring that can be done at the same time. Multi tasking!
Uggghhhh! I shudder to think....
The mtb crew I "USED" to ride with became Strava nuts. The good paced 2 hour/ 18 mile ride turned into a bunch of segments and pulling out the phones and yaking about it. It became a 3 hour/ 9 mile ride. No more for me....


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

flatlander_48 said:


> Diagnostics are built into the Campagnolo EPS System:
> 
> *ON BOARD DIAGNOSTIC *
> 
> ...


And this post helps the OP how?


----------



## Sheepo (Nov 8, 2011)

aclinjury said:


> Not to worry, soon there will be an iPhone app capable of hooking up to the electronic brain to diagnose anything from a simple fall to hard bomb dive washout. Wireless shifting via iPhone is also in the work (via Bluetooth). Soon too you will be able to shift wireless and check your Facebook status at the same time. Sweet!


I hope they make it secure enough not to have any hack spectators changing racers gears from the sidelines of races!


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

goodboyr said:


> And this post helps the OP how?


It doesn't help the OP....but it does help the fragile psyche / ego of Campy fans. :blush2:


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> And this post helps the OP how?


Just offering a piece of information that I suspect most don't know as this is a more generalized forum.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

the mayor said:


> It doesn't help the OP....but it does help the fragile psyche / ego of Campy fans.


Were you aware of the information I passed along? Yes or No.

Not to divert the thread, but I really do think that there may not be a whole lot of people that actually go out and choose Shimano. Many times when people have been asked why they run Shimano, they say it was on the first bike that they bought/owned. Inertia is a powerful thing. It also seems that there's some internalized B/S that never allows them to even look at Campagnolo. Anyway, that's what I see.

Now, I have nothing further to say here. If someone wants to start a new thread or PM me, I'll be glad to talk.


----------



## factory feel (Nov 27, 2009)

I love how the guys who can't talk their wives into letting them buy Di2 have to put it down so they still feel like they're in control.


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

factory feel said:


> I love how the guys who can't talk their wives into letting them buy Di2 have to put it down so they still feel like they're in control.


If you're referring to me, that would not be the case.


----------



## goodboyr (Apr 19, 2006)

flatlander_48 said:


> If you're referring to me, that would not be the case.


I thought you left.


----------



## dcgriz (Feb 13, 2011)

goodboyr said:


> I thought you left.


😂 now, that was funny....


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

goodboyr said:


> I thought you left.


Well, that kills the relationship between sarcasm and intelligence.


----------



## the mayor (Jul 8, 2004)

flatlander_48 said:


> Well, that kills the relationship between sarcasm and intelligence.


You are like a fly in an out house...
You just won't go away....
And are annoying as hell...


----------



## flatlander_48 (Nov 16, 2005)

Perhaps if you said something that made sense...


----------

